# Craigslist Score



## slotcarwilly (Jun 28, 2009)

Got this score a few weeks ago. I did a little long distance Craiglist search and got lucky. I was able to get my Dad to pick them up for me since he lived near by. I live in FL and he lives in Northern Indiana. 

It came with three race sets. I had him ship me the cars. I'll get the track when he comes down to visit.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool looking buinch. Especially the 43 Olds. That one is not so common.

Wwelcome Willy


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

good score! There still out there guys!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is a nice haul! Despite the obvious drawbacks with living far from friends and family, there apparently are a few benefits too!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice score!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NICE HAUL!!

Wes


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

That's nice I live in Northern Indiana and can never get anyone that advertises items for sale on Craig's list to call, text or e-mail me regarding purchasing what they have for sale. 

Good Score

Boosted


----------

